# Little Quilts Finished



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Last winter I pieced several little quilts and I've quilted them this summer. I've finally finished the bindings on them. They were fun to make, very different from the normal queen sized quilts I make


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

those are so neat! I'm in the other boat, I rarely make queen size quilts, most of what I make are more in the "curl up on the couch" size. More than lap, but not bed sized.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

They are really lovely. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice! What size are they? Will you use then as wall hangings?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is information about the little quilts from my blog. I write about the sizes of the quilts and where the patterns come from.

Two of the little quilts are winter/Christmas and I'll display them in the winter. The other two are hanging on one of my quilt ladders. The little projects are easier to display on the ladders than are large quilts.

Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

very pretty! make more to share with us!!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I enjoyed making the little quilts, but this is what I'm working on right now. 

This is a square quilt that measures 92". I've got the first border quilted.

I will be quilting on this quilt most of the winter. And I have several full size quilts that I am piecing plus an embroidery project I'm starting work on too just in case I run out of things to do.


----------

